# World MS Day 2014



## Surlysomething (May 28, 2014)

Raising awareness of this crazy, unpredictable disease (Multiple Sclerosis).
There are a few of us on Dims that suffer from it but we soldier on!


Take a couple minutes and click on a link and see what it's all about. Thanks.


World MS Day 2014

Hey Canada, donate! They match until May 31, 2014!

My wish!


:bow::wubu:


----------

